# Maryland Herf



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Who is up for a herf in Maryland at this place http://www.titancigar.com

Here are some pictures of the place:

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/HerfinBigdog/Titan-Cigar-Shop

Let's take a role call first, then set the date and time.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

no...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

im maybe a definate.

my schedule sucks so probably couldn't make a time that is convenient
for all. I am planning on going there though. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Possibly...do they have a cot where I can crash out if I have too many?:r


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Possibly...do they have a cot where I can crash out if I have too many?:r


No but I live around the corner so if you cannot drive hom you can crash in our guest room.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

n3uka said:


> im maybe a definate.
> 
> my schedule sucks so probably couldn't make a time that is convenient
> for all. I am planning on going there though. :ss


That is why we should just see how many can actually make it to that location. I know some Marylanders live pretty far away and even some NOVA gorillas live too far away.

Once we know how many can actually make the drive, then I can set up a time with the owner where we can have the lounge reserved.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> No but I live around the corner so if you cannot drive hom you can crash in our guest room.


Cool. Yeah, that's around 1hr and some change for us NOVA folks.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> Who is up for a herf in Maryland at this place http://www.titancigar.com
> 
> Here are some pictures of the place:
> 
> ...


I can try...but obviously would prefer something closer to Baltimore. How big is their lounge (cannot tell from the pictures) - might be better at a bar? Just some suggestions.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm in
wouldn't be able to show till 7:30 pm on weekends.

I am probably going there thursday pm


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd love to go, but between my crappy schedule and the lack of a car I doubt I'll be able. Post pics though! :tg


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a definite maybe.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

jgros001 said:


> I can try...but obviously would prefer something closer to Baltimore. How big is their lounge (cannot tell from the pictures) - might be better at a bar? Just some suggestions.


It is not a really big lounge. The problem with bars in Maryland are that not too many allow cigar smoking. Plus this is a brand new cigar lounge and it would be cool to check it out.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll go if you pay for the plane-trip!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I bet I could round up some DE gorillas to make the trip


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

KASR said:


> I'll go if you pay for the plane-trip!


How bout we have you call in:ss


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I bet I could round up some DE gorillas to make the trip


see if you can round them up. I am hoping for a weekend date.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> see if you can round them up. I am hoping for a weekend date.


bump...

I think that you may get more responses if you throw out some dates...maybe a poll?


----------



## Magdad (Aug 9, 2006)

Good to see they finally opened. I'll drop in on my next trip to Annapolis.

MAG


----------

